# Progressive Rideshare coverage



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

So I had to fight to get Progressive to take the time to find and send me their description of "Rideshare coverage" Add on.

For those of you that do not have this.. just FYI on progressive it only costs me an additional $22 a month or if you prefer $.71 cents a day extra... Kind of a no brainer

I have added pics of the 4 page explanation of benefits for anyone interested.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

We switched to Progressive over the summer. I was with Gieco prior... I know, I know.... Gieco would have canned us if something had happened..... Even with the Rideshare Coverage, better deductibles, AND gap coverage on my Mazda, my total costs went down like $100-200 per 6 months.

If my kids would hurry and grow up and get on their own my insurance would halve.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

How many miles you declared? Any odometer info request on renewal?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

progressive rideshare and commercial are 2 different things..
and in big citys . price difference on ride share even with great credit score and ..D.L. perfect. can be alot more than the low costs all brag about here...$9 a month b.s imho fact


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Metro Mile is no longer viable. The original deal was I didn't pay for any miles on while on the Uber app. 

They just stopped that practice, so just became useless to us.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Metro Mile is no longer viable. The original deal was I didn't pay for any miles on while on the Uber app.
> 
> They just stopped that practice, so just became useless to us.


Interesting and makes sense. How did you swicth uber online-offline


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> Interesting and makes sense. How did you swicth uber online-offline


Uber provides a database view to partners. Metro Mile used to use that data.

Did Uber cut them off?
Did they bail on Uber after James River bailed?

Who knows?


----------

